# Measuring My Piranhas



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

S. Maculatus- exactly 2"

S. Sanchezi- exactly 3.5"

Venezuelan Baby Serra- 1"

Biggest red belly- 3.5"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool I guess you *KNOW *how big each are


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Now just get new measurements in about 3 months and see how much they have grown. Lookin good


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

They dont flop around on that plate? Cool photos.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bomber said:


> They dont flop around on that plate? Cool photos.


Yes for a bit but they calm down


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good stuff Pfreak, as was said do it again later and keep tabs on growth


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

FEEFA said:


> Good stuff Pfreak, as was said do it again later and keep tabs on growth


Especially on the Baby venuzualan serra.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> They dont flop around on that plate? Cool photos.


Yes for a bit *but they calm down*
[/quote]

Thats called suffocation.... ha


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Good stuff Pfreak, as was said do it again later and keep tabs on growth


Especially on the Baby venuzualan serra.
[/quote]
ill be documenting his for sure, you can see his juvie spots already


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

2 of my serra didnt make it the first night, I measured them they were 1.5. The two bigger ones.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont worry mann i lost 3 one arrived dead and the biggest ones passed away... I have three venezuelan left, 1 baby peru that AS is sending me to replace the DOA.

Ohh and i sold one


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I got the other one sold to my buddy he just needs to get his 55 cycled.

he used to be all about oscars until he seen those little guys.

I just moved my reds to the 110 I should have got measurements.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

So your giving up your last baby?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice fish bro


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Inflade said:


> nice fish bro


Thanks!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> So your giving up your last baby?


nah i ordered 4 and two didnt make it till morning. so I have 2 left.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about everyone losses. What is everyone keeping there little serras in?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Genesis8 said:


> Sorry to hear about everyone losses. What is everyone keeping there little serras in?


divided 40g


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

10gl


----------

